# WABC-DT NYC Local News



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Back in September WNBC-DT in New York started broadcasting local news in HD and talked alot about it.

WABC-DT just started doing the very same thing but they are not even talking about it at all.

Maybe they just want to get the bugs out first as the audio / video sync is way off.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I noticed last night on the 11pm broadcast there was a promo about Eyewitness News in HD, otherwise I had no clue they were doing it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

WABC is not yet using HD cameras for field reporting, though, while WNBC is. It makes a HUGE difference when they cut from studio to remote location and there's just beautiful 16x9 coming at me ...


----------

